# Need ideas for gifts for vet and staff



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Every year I've given our vet a private gift' and also a basket/bag filled with little something for each of the staff. They have always been so wonderful to me and my Missy and Naddie .
However, obviously I can't go too expensive as the staff is about 20 people. I do try to do a pet-themed gift. The staff is mostly women. Maybe 1 sometimes 2 men and then I indicate the ones for the gents. I do get a more 'substantial gift' for our vet.
I most always add a plate of homemade cookies for all to share but I wish I could find 'some little thing' for the staff . I prefer to no go over $4-- on the individual staff gifts.

vet gift ideas are welcomed too.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

That is a very nice gesture! Ususally I gift the doctor and staff as a whole with baked goods, but you are thinking of each individual...makes me a little ashamed...

Let me look around on the internet and get back to you with ideas. 

 -Mimi


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i had a hard time this year with ideas this year... i havn't met all of the staff.
so i got them a gift basket from this site http://www.winecountrygiftbaskets.com/
i also got one for Dueci's ortho specialist for the patella. 
Im still debating on what to get my groomer and the grooming staff.
they are all so wonderful.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

My vet staff is large, too - around 20 people. A friend of mine and I cater breakfast (bagels and o.j.) for them. From their reaction, I don't think a lot of people do this.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow - you guys are wonderful to your vets and staff!! I give a plate of homemade cookies and banana nut bread from my cookie swap! Typically my last 2 dec. have also included $500 vet bills - there is no money for anything else


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> That is a very nice gesture! Ususally I gift the doctor and staff as a whole with baked goods, but you are thinking of each individual...makes me a little ashamed...
> 
> Let me look around on the internet and get back to you with ideas.
> 
> -Mimi[/B]


In the early days of having a pooch I didn't do this.... as we normally went just once a year and to another vet office. 
Here at this practice......Well first we are in a small town basically know many of them and/or their families. ..and going back to Missy we were there on a VERY REGULAR basis ( not unusual for every month nor a few times a month sometimes unfortunately )but they always went out of their way for us... and always so kind to my babies.. As much as Missy always hated going to the vet clinic.. she always loved the staff, (if it was a social visit she'd have been elated! LOL ) I also don't go to a grommer but 'hack' Naddie up myself  so figure what would go to that I put to the vet and staff.
With Naddie they too have been so good to her but thank God we haven't had to go other than for normal visits... and now we have Quincy too. 
I have done little candles shaped like a little dog ( those went over big the company does a great job! they look more like figurines than candles)
I have done soaps with kitty/dog images on them) 
I have done ornaments.
I have done little holiday themed doggie pins. 
Done the pocket canendars with animal covers.

I was thinking maybe magnets, note/memo pads,mouse pads can sometimes be gotten reasonable if that many are purchased . I don't even mind a 'repeat of earlier concept as long as it is different.
It's hard I know....to get just a little token gift but they seem to like the 'grab-bag' concept. If I can't ,I'll do something like Bonnie suggested maybe. Also a place nearby does great "snack" gift baskets so might do that as a group thing. I know they seem to like the 'goodies" .


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Last year, I made these little snowmen and attached a $5 Starbucks gift card to them.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I love the snowmen.....that is darling.

Terry, when Sassy was so sick and we were going to the vet once or twice a week (for 6 months), I went to Sams Club and got a tray of ham, turkey and roast beef croissants. I also took pasta salad and fruit salad and a couple of liters of soda. There are probably 15 people at my vet's. They LOVED it and I told them in advance not to bring lunch that day. I felt like they all really appreciated it. I did make sure that I catered lunch on the day when all vets and all employees would be there. You probably remember that I could call with a problem and they would give me preferential treatment. I have to say that they made the whole nasty illness much easier for all of us and Sassy loved them and they loved her.......


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> Last year, I made these little snowmen and attached a $5 Starbucks gift card to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love that idea!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> Last year, I made these little snowmen and attached a $5 Starbucks gift card to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my they are adorable!! wanna make 20 of them?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=470409
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, I would. Actually, they are so easy. They take about 5-7 minutes each to make.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=470426
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh what a great idea!! Do you make them from ankle socks? I would like to know how to make them.

Will you share that with us? They are too cute.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=470429
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, I would. Actually, they are so easy. They take about 5-7 minutes each to make.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh what a great idea!! Do you make them from ankle socks? I would like to know how to make them.

Will you share that with us? They are too cute.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Those are made from toddler's socks, you can also make them from tube sock and obviously you would get a much taller snowman. I thought the smaller ones are cuter. I made a bunch one year and attached them to packages.

Snowman Socks

I made mine a bit different, I did not use rice or the canning lid. In fact, the small ones stand up just fine without the lid and I used popcorn kernels instead of the rice.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=470426
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much would it be for one?


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Those are soooooooooooooo cute! Thank you for sharing that suggestion and the instructions. I think I'm going to make some and use them for placecards at our holiday dinner.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=470429
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, I would. Actually, they are so easy. They take about 5-7 minutes each to make.
[/B][/QUOTE]

how much would it be for one?
[/B][/QUOTE]
If you are semi-crafty, you probably have the supplies around your house. If I broke down the cost for one, each one probably cost less than a $1 to make. I just used stuff I had. I think the only thing I bought was the socks.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Ok I'm embarassed to say that I'm not very creative and the budget has truly stumped me on ideas. Before I just throw in the towel, how about a small gift from the Bath & Body Shop? You know how they have the dollar bins of small antibacterial lotions or soap or lip gloss or something.

I suck. 

:brownbag:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> Ok I'm embarassed to say that I'm not very creative and the budget has truly stumped me on ideas. Before I just throw in the towel, how about a small gift from the Bath & Body Shop? You know how they have the dollar bins of small antibacterial lotions or soap or lip gloss or something.
> 
> I suck.
> 
> :brownbag:[/B]



No, actually that is a good idea!.... I could get some 'doggie print material 'and make some little 'pouches' to stick them in, so they'd still have a dogie themed concept. I have been limiting my ideas to animal themed but this 'triggered' some other ideas as well..Thanks!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=470562
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wub: Thanks Terry.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

For people I want to give a little gift to I make Nuts & Bolts and put them in little celophane bags from the dollar store. Then I tie the bag with wired Christmas ribbon. This looks festive and everyone always loves these little gifts.  

Cathy A


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> For people I want to give a little gift to I make Nuts & Bolts and put them in little celophane bags from the dollar store. Then I tie the bag with wired Christmas ribbon. This looks festive and everyone always loves these little gifts.
> 
> Cathy A[/B]


What's nuts & bolts?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=470440
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much would it be for one?
[/B][/QUOTE]
If you are semi-crafty, you probably have the supplies around your house. If I broke down the cost for one, each one probably cost less than a $1 to make. I just used stuff I had. I think the only thing I bought was the socks.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oops, I PM'd you before I saw the link. What do the toddler socks look like?
Are they tiny bobby socks? Inquiring snowmen minds want to know. LOL


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I made one. Yeah, me! They are sooo easy to make. I used toddler bobby socks.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think you are so kind to think of them. 

Most staff have dogs/cats of there own so a baked good for the animal and one for the human would be very nice and not expensive. You could call and get the low down as to who has what? I personally am thinking of doing this my self. 

One of my favorite things is to do an basket full of bake goods and orange juice for the group. Most of the time I purchace bagels, muffins, etc and individually wrap them in colored saran wrap. I inclued napkins and cups. I get rave reviews for presentation and everyone gets to pick something they like for a special breakfast treat.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Last year, I made these little snowmen and attached a $5 Starbucks gift card to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok seriously, I've told you before and I'll tell you again..you are SO CREATIVE! Wanna make me 20 of them as well? LOL..I'm going to see if I can make the time to do that..otherwise, I'll just bake..

I usually buy little cell-o bags and put cookies and brownies in them ..Seriously they hold a lot of stuff..and put pretty ribbons and stuff around them and give them to people like the mail man, etc.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

You guys are AWESOME!!

Food is the best thing....we don't always get to take our lunch breaks, so when a client buys us lunch, it is the best thing ever!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the great ideas!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Sorry, I couldn't resist posting this picture of the snowmen I've made. They were really very easy and didn't take too long to make either.
I'm going to use these as placecards at our Christmas dinner (once I figure out where to put the names!)

[attachment=30024:100_2203.JPG]


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> Sorry, I couldn't resist posting this picture of the snowmen I've made. They were really very easy and didn't take too long to make either.
> I'm going to use these as placecards at our Christmas dinner (once I figure out where to put the names!)
> 
> [attachment=30024:100_2203.JPG][/B]


Those are so cute! Great job! You could write the name on the snowman using fabric paint.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Wow, the snowmen are just adorable! What did you use for the hat?

I like the starbucks gc idea. I also like the idea of having their breakfast or lunch catered.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> Wow, the snowmen are just adorable! What did you use for the hat?[/B]


The hat is part of the sock!


----------



## thepamperedpup (Nov 16, 2007)

For the discerning dog owner, take a peep at this great selection of glamorous dog gifts! From dog treat jars to leash holders to umbrellas, find out your pal’s favorite dog breed and nab a personalized gift.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had seen this thread eariler, but figured "I don't even know my new vet very well, much less go there much" - but I took a peek this morning - and boy am I glad I did. You guys are so clever!! 

All I usually do for "extra" gifts is to bake a bunch of cakes in tiny loaf pans and wrap them in colorful suran wrap with a ribbon. It's not that fancy - but it's also not that hard.

I love that army of snowmen!!! .....hummmm - might have to look into trying to make some :smilie_daumenpos: 
Thanks!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's the snow people I made. I think mine have formed a choir.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OH! they are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I love the boxed flower bulb kits where you can "force" your own indoor flowers/bulbs. A kit runs somewhere around $5--they are so nice and cheery in the wintertime...


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

WOW!!! I can't believe I missed this post! Those snowmen are just adorable!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> Here's the snow people I made. I think mine have formed a choir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They came out adorable! Each one has it's own personality. I see you got the eyes to stick--what did you end up using?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=488414
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just used some Tombow Mono Aqua glue which I use to glue items on the handmade greeting cards I make. I was in a hurry and didn't go out to buy a new glue because I needed the snowmen for gifts for friends for a Christmas gathering I'm going to this evening.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> Here's the snow people I made. I think mine have formed a choir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are so CUTE!! too funny a little choir!

For my gift to the vets and staff - I bought Christmas Coffee mugs at the dollar store ($1 each) and filled 10 of them with different cookies from my sewing groups cookie swap - I labeled each bag with what was in it - and took in a huge platter of cookies and 2 loaves of Banana Nut bread. I made a collage of pictures of my dogs and gave that to them as well.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'm glad it all worked out in the end for you!


----------

